# Bloated neck?



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi,

Life has been intense recently and I skipped a tank cleaning session, meaning my fish didn't get new water / vacuuming for 2 weeks in a row. Some algae had developed (like it always does, but this time a bit more due to the lack of cleaning). This morning I noticed that my Betta has a bloated neck... like a ball just below his face (see pictures).

I immediately tested his water (see results below) and then started a tank deep cleaning. Do you have an idea of what it could be and if it's treatable? I don't know if he's been pooping normally or not... I had very little time over the past 2 weeks to observe him 

Thank you so much!

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 2 gal
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? No, not needed
What temperature is your tank? in the 75s
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? Just a pump
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? No

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Omega One Betta Buffet
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? No
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Once to twice a day, 3 pellets each time.

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of water did you change? 50%
What is the source of your water? Tap, with Betta conditioner
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? I vacuum
What additives do you use? What brand of conditioner? Tetra Aquasafe for Bettas

*Water Parameters:*
Ammonia: 0.25
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: between 0 and 5.00ppm
pH: 8 (see picture)
Hardness (GH): Don't know
Alkalinity (KH): Don't know

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? Today
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? He's "inflated" at the neck level
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? I don't think so... he might move less than before, maybe.
Is your Betta still eating? Yes
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? No
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? 9 months
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? No


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He's bloated. Stop feeding and try to get him to flare several times per day to try to get him to poop.

If that doesn't work and he's still bloated we can try more aggressive treatment.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you @RussellTheShihTzu !! I was already thinking about a tumor or something, so I'm glad to hear he just needs to poop! I made him flare once this afternoon with no poop, but I'll keep trying tomorrow. I read it's very stressful for Bettas to flare so I won't do it too many times in a row.


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

ImSabrina said:


> Thank you @RussellTheShihTzu !! I was already thinking about a tumor or something, so I'm glad to hear he just needs to poop! I made him flare once this afternoon with no poop, but I'll keep trying tomorrow. I read it's very stressful for Bettas to flare so I won't do it too many times in a row.


Flaring is good exercise and a natural behaviour. A good 5 min session with a mirror each day will help muscle development to carry his big fins around.

And yes, not neck bloat... That his tummy 

You def want to do another water change to bring ammonia to zero.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

@Momofbetta Thank you! Plouf (my fish) has flared a few times but no poop so far. It seems like he keeps "inflating" :-( I did another water change yesterday evening and will test for Ammonia a bit later today.

@RussellTheShihTzu How long should I wait before trying the next treatment? He's been fasting since Saturday noon.

Thank you!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can use Epsom Salts.

One tablespoon of well-dissolved plain Epsom Salts per gallon. Make sure there are no additives or scent. Place Plouf in the solution for 10-15 minutes. Monitor him the entire time. Should he show signs of stress remove him immediately. 

Take a picture before and after so you can keep a record.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

@RussellTheShihTzu Thank you, I'll try that! Stupid question maybe: should I condition the water before adding the salt? 

He doesn't flare anymore and seems to avoid the mirror now. When I try, he goes hide in the plants.

What about trying a pea?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes use dechlorinated water for the Epsom salt bath.


----------



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

ImSabrina said:


> @RussellTheShihTzu Thank you, I'll try that! Stupid question maybe: should I condition the water before adding the salt?
> 
> He doesn't flare anymore and seems to avoid the mirror now. When I try, he goes hide in the plants.
> 
> ...


Yess you still need to condition the water. The salt just adds salt for healing and helping extract oxygen or something like that and honestly ur best bet is just let him go a few days without food. Bettas can go a good two weeks without food. And if after few days he still hasn’t pooped maybe try daphnia they have laxatives properties and can aid in digestion. I feel like a pea would just make him more bloated. Also I know you probably already know this but the salt you use is special aquarium salt and not regular table salt


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

@Sanam I bought some pure Epsom Salt as mentioned above. Right?
Thank you


----------



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

ImSabrina said:


> @Sanam I bought some pure Epsom Salt as mentioned above. Right?
> Thank you


Yesss perfect. Good luck x


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Epsom Salt is for internal issues as it is a diuretic and is used for bloat and constipation. Aquarium Salt is for external use and causes water retention. It is used for treating wounds.

Peas do not cause more bloating. It's just the opposite. They are fiber and, like the exoskeleton of Daphnia, are not digestible. This lack of digestibility is what moves food through a Betta's system.

And don't feed him again until there's time to see if the bloating starts going down.


----------



## Sanam (Aug 29, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Epsom Salt is for internal issues as it is a diuretic and is used for bloat and constipation. Aquarium Salt is for external use and causes water retention. It is used for treating wounds.
> 
> Peas do not cause more bloating. It's just the opposite. They are fiber and, like the exoskeleton of Daphnia, are not digestible. This lack of digestibility is what moves food through a Betta's system.
> 
> And don't feed him again until there's time to see if the bloating starts going down.


You just taught me something!!! Thank you because I genuinely thought they were the same thing


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're most welcome.

I always knew they were different. I just didn't know how until I saw it explained on this Forum.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

@RussellTheShihTzu Thank you so so much! So first the bath, and maybe tomorrow or the day after a pea if the bloating goes down, right?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If the dips stress him, an alternative is one teaspoon of ES per gallon in his tank 24/7. This is called a "bath." In his I would add 1.0 teaspoons. Do daily one-gallon water changes and treat for no more than 14 days. 

Wait until you see if the ES is working before trying peas or Daphnia. You can give him the dips 2 x per day 10-12 hours apart.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

I think I hurt him more than anything else 😢 I prepared a gallon with a tablespoon of Epsom Salt in a large bowl, the water was conditioned (with conditioner + been sitting in a bottle for 3+ hours in ambient temperature - note that I don't use a heater in his tank either). I took Plouf and put him in the bowl. He was stressed at first, then stayed at the bottom of the bowl laying on his side. After 5 minutes I decided to take him out and put him back in his tank. Now he just stays immobile and upside down (head in the gravel).

Did I just kill him or is it temporary? I wish wish wish I had taken the smoother approach of just adding salt to his tank...


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

He just popped up at the surface, started moving again, then went to hide in the plants. He's oriented with his head down, but not as straight as an I, like he was when I put him back in the tank.

I took a glass of tank water, dissolved a teaspoon of Epsom salt and put it in the tank. Oh boy... if he goes through all this he'll be my miracle fish...

More news tomorrow... @RussellTheShihTzu when I change a gallon of tank water tomorrow, do I add another teaspoon of salt? 

Thank you all so so much for your precious advice. I feel bad for asking so many questions, Plouf is my first fish and I want to make sure I give him the best care. Thank you 💙


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Add .25 teaspoons. Some ES will remain and you don't want to keep concentrating it. 

I's sorry he is at this point. The possibilities are Plouf is constipated, has swim bladder issues, has a tumor or an infection. It might be time for antibiotics. @Veloran knows more than I about those.

I do want to make sure I understand: The swelling occur within 24 hours, correct? He was fine one day and suddenly swelled up the next?

I won't kid you, his chances aren't wonderful. But we'll do our best to improve them.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

Yes, I suddenly realized he was swollen on Saturday morning, I had not noticed anything like that before. Even though I didn’t get much time to observe him, I would have seen it while feeding him.

A few minutes ago he was head down in the plants so I tried to ping him a little, he came back to the surface quickly to breathe and is now at the bottom of the tank under the plants. I see him breathing fairly rapidly. I cannot tell if his swelling has decreased or not.

Have I done everything correctly? Should have I taken some tank water to make the salted bath? I feel bad for any mistake I may have made.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Is the swelling in his stomach only or is he starting to swell all over? The latter may indicate dropsy in which case you're going to want to start him on Kanaplex as soon as possible.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

@Veloran His stomach only. See below a picture when he was in his Epsom salt bath.
Now he's just sitting at the bottom of his tank opening and closing his mouth pretty quickly. I can't see his body due to the plants. I wonder if the salt bath yesterday was too much of a shock for him 😕


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Let's keep with the conservative treatment as mentioned by RussellTheShihTzu mentioned before we start exploring medicating for internal infections.
Also, make sure to keep his tank clean. Also, take out the artificial decorations and sniff them for any kind of chemical smell. Everything in your tank should smell rather earthy.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

Plouf update:

He's now been in salted water for 36 hours, I performed a one-gallon water change (his tank is 2 gal) + 0.25 teaspoon of epsom salt this morning.
I removed most plastic decorations just in case.
Still haven't fed him since Saturday noon
His belly still seems very bloated (maybe even more now), not bloating anywhere else.
Hid in one of his houses for a long time, then in the plants, and just came in the front now. Just lays there opening and closing his mouth pretty rapidly.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, from the look of him, it's time to move him to Kanaplex. See if you can get your hands on some.
I'm working on a possible bacterial infection that is causing fluid retention. If the fluid retention is from organ failure, you can't do anything about that unfortunately.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi @Veloran, thank you for your answer. I just ordered some Kanaplex and should get it on Friday or Saturday. Hopefully Plouf will hang in there!


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

Hi everyone,

Plouf is still hanging in there, very bloated but somewhat active.
Yesterday I gave him another epsom salt bath for 20 minutes. This time I used water from his tank and he seemed to tolerate it much better. I also changed 1 gal from his tank, added a little bit of epsom salt, and started Kanaplex.
Because my tank is 2 gal, I put about half a measure of Kanaplex in the water.

What do you recommend as next steps?
Should I keep doing daily water changes, adding a bit of salt and Kanaplex each time?
Should I keep giving him salted baths?
Should I start feeding him again? He's been fasting since Saturday last week.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

As a fyi
Bath = when you put the salt in their tank and leave them.
Dip = higher concentration in another tank and you put them in 'dip' them for a short time then return them to their tank.

It may cause the ammonia to rise a little but follow the schedule on the Kanaplex, You don't want to get into a situation where you're overmedicating. 
Don't take him out to do any salt dips, if there's salt in his tank, leave him in that bath.
His bloating looks like fluid retention instead of constipation, give him a couple pellets to keep his strength up.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

Plouf ate a few pellets yesterday, but he passed away during the night. It was getting harder for him to breathe.
I'm glad he's not suffering anymore. This was a painful but very instructive experience. I've learned a lot thanks to all of you. Thank you so much for your help along the way.


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear about plouf. You did your best.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi, sorry for your loss.
Unfortunately it sounds like he may have been suffering from Dropsy which is extremely difficult to treat and in most instances results in death.
Be comforted that at least he had a good life and didn't die in a cup. If you're getting a new fish, make sure to clean his tank really well.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you so much. 
I might get a new fish in some time. I’ll replace the gravel and plants. How do you recommend I clean the tank? Can I use soap to make sure it’s really clean? Thank you again for all your advice!


----------



## tianikki (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi Sabrina,

Soap wouldnt be a good option as it is harmful to fish. Water and vineager is a better option, just rinse well.

Not sure if you'll need to cycle the tank again wth new substrate and plants though.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

So sorry about Plouf. You did the best anyone can ever do.

Keep the filter media wet by putting in a Zip-Loc bag. When everything is ready, rinse in _treated_ water and put back in filter. This way you won't lose any nitrifying bacteria.

If you don't immediately get a new Betta, add some fish food so there will be something to feed the bacterial.


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

If the tank goes more than 35 days without a fish in it, you won't need any special cleaning. Most harmful bacteria can't live that long without a host.


----------



## ImSabrina (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you all! So if I recap, if I get a new betta in less than 35 days: 

I should keep the filter in a ziploc
throw away the water that Plouf lived in (it contains epsom salt and kanaplex)
Clean the tank and all decorations with water and vinegar
get new gravel and new plants (the ones I have have brown spots all over...)
Fill the tank with new conditioned water and let it run through the filter for a few days before getting a new fish.
Is that right?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I should keep the filter in a ziploc - Yes, if you're tearing down the tank. Don't let the filter media dry out.
throw away the water that Plouf lived in (it contains epsom salt and kanaplex) - Definitely
Clean the tank and all decorations with water and vinegar - Yes
get new gravel and new plants (the ones I have have brown spots all over...) - You can clean the gravel as you do with the tank, we can help you recover the plants if you want.
Fill the tank with new conditioned water and let it run through the filter for a few days before getting a new fish. - No need to run the tank for any specific time. Fill the tank, match the temperature, put the fish in and let him go.


----------

